# Heartbleed Bug



## Phantom (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.cnet.com/news/heartbleed-bug-what-you-need-to-know-faq/

Change your passwords now ..........................


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't know if this was caused by heartbleed bug, but my Chase credit card was compromised yesterday. A $7.71 charge from someone in India. Anyway, card was cancelled and new one on way. Will be changing all passwords today.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2014)

I list of recommendation which require your changing your password, only one for me is Netflix, going to change that now...http://mashable.com/2014/04/09/heartbleed-bug-websites-affected/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2014)

NSA been using heartbleed bug for two years now? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-Heartbleed-web-big-TWO-YEARS-spy-people.html


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2014)

What bothers me most is the continued vulnerability of what is supposed to be our latest and greatest achievement that practically rules all we do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2014)

And many times we're forced into using it, I'm always being bombarded in my monthly bills to save a stamp and sign up to pay online.  I still use checks and pay most of my bills via 'snail mail'...a little bit safer that way.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 13, 2014)

That Guy said:


> What bothers me most is the continued vulnerability of what is supposed to be our latest and greatest achievement that practically rules all we do.



Looking at the "big picture" the 'Net is a newborn. In the same sense of things, 'Net security protocols are fetuses. This is all still so new, and going through its shake-down cruise - we each have to weigh conveniences verse risks.

And if you think THIS is bad, don't even get into the world of cryptocoins (i.e., Bitcoin) - therein lies madness.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2014)

Growing pains indeed and yet how many of us do and are encouraged to do everything online.  I'm still standin' by the side of the road with my horse!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 13, 2014)

That Guy said:


> ...  I'm still standin' by the side of the road with my horse!



*waves at TG and sticks out his tongue as he blasts past on a rocket-sled, only to fly over the edge of the cliff*

layful:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2014)

[URL="http://s591.photobucket.com/user/bandcw/media/Profile/1251046342612782754697283.gif.html"][IMG]http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss356/bandcw/Profile/1251046342612782754697283.gif[/URL][/IMG]


----------

